# putting a bbc or sbc in my 67 gto



## hottrodd57 (Jul 27, 2006)

besides making the motor mounts, Will I run into and issues putting a chevy 454 or sbc 400 in my 67 gto ?? I konw I will have to change the fuel line placement & starter wiring harness . I have a rebuilt '71 ls5 454 and a '72 sbc 400 engine in my shop I can use. I am pulling the orginal number matching pontiac 400 motor and 400 trans to save and keeep from damaging them. I am thinking that either a bbc or smc with a 400 turbo trans should go in with little effort. but Am wanting to check with you guys first!


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

hottrodd57 said:


> besides making the motor mounts, Will I run into and issues putting a chevy 454 or sbc 400 in my 67 gto ?? I konw I will have to change the fuel line placement & starter wiring harness . I have a rebuilt '71 ls5 454 and a '72 sbc 400 engine in my shop I can use. I am pulling the orginal number matching pontiac 400 motor and 400 trans to save and keeep from damaging them. I am thinking that either a bbc or smc with a 400 turbo trans should go in with little effort. but Am wanting to check with you guys first!



Should be able to use Chevelle frame pads and mounts for a bolt-in deal, no fabbing. Use 67 Chevelle mounts, very easy swap.

Jody


----------

